# Goat hut



## christie (May 10, 2008)

I am looking to buy one of those plastic hut/ igloo like enclosures for my goats. I have seen other goat owners use them, as well as veal calfs. But don't know where to get them.
Does anyone have an idea what I am talking about, and where I can order one?

Also I know people use them as shelters throughout our new england winters.... But I was wondering what you all think about that? How warm and easy to clean would it be?
Thanks


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

You mean these? 

http://www.polydome.com/polydome.html
http://www.calftel.com/
http://www.port-a-hut.com/calf-hut.cfm


----------



## christie (May 10, 2008)

Yes! I made some inquiries to these companies.
Do you think they are adequate to winter 2 goats together?
Does anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## freedomfrom4 (Jul 27, 2009)

I know a lady that used them and she had 2 huts, but all the goats squeezed together into 1.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

christie said:


> Yes! I made some inquiries to these companies.
> Do you think they are adequate to winter 2 goats together?
> Does anyone have any experience with these?


Depending on whether the goats are "buddies"..........I use them a lot.....sometimes there are only 2 iin a hut.......other times 4 or 5. As long as the 2 goats get along, a calf hutch should work just fine.


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

I know some, if not most will disagree but PERSONALLY, I don't think they're adaquate shelter in winter but then my goats might be a little spoiled and I don't have any experience with the huts so maybe someone else can give you a more information. Obviously they'd be a whole lot better then nothing! 
What breed of goats do you have?



christie said:


> Yes! I made some inquiries to these companies.
> Do you think they are adequate to winter 2 goats together?
> Does anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## betsy h. (Sep 28, 2008)

I have several metal port-a-huts, a vac-u-formed plastic hut and a few of those big plastic containers that come with a metal cage around them.

My does use the metal ones as a jumping gym, and bounce on the cube. The vac-u-formed one is in the GG buck pen and they love it to sleep in- there is one metal one and the plastic one in there and they choose btween the two. All my bucks have had them for a few years and they winter just fine in them. We put down pallets for them to sleep on and the huge shaggy beasts are happy as clams.......of course, the does choose the loafing shed and their wooden sleeping benches over the huts to sleep in.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

If kept facing away from the wind and dry inside, they are very adequate shelter for winter, especially if your goats get along well and will snuggle.
I have used the metal calf huts for years and they do very well. In fact, everything has calf hutches except for the adult does in the big barns.
My bottle kids use calf hutches also.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

When I was looking for them I put an ad in the local advertiser looking for used ones and I got a lot of calls...you could try that if you want to save money. 
I ended up not getting one and going another route but have someone now that will sell some to me in excellent condition for $50.00


----------



## Bfly Farmer (Aug 8, 2006)

Someone just two weeks ago placed a wanted on our freecycle and freecycle cafe (for sale) boards and received some - not sure if she got them for free or not, but they were out there. 

I bought two at our local poultry auction last month for under $25. There were another 4 which I was out bidded on, but they also went for under $25.

Our goats absolutely love ours along with X-large dog houes which we have gotten off of freecycle. During the winter, we place them in full sun, facing away from the wind, clustered together, on a pile of deep, dry bedding. We have never had a problem.


----------



## christie (May 10, 2008)

We have just moved to a new location. Someone has been watching my goats for me. They're is 4. I am trying to sell one, still deciding on what to do with the buckling...{ hes getting frisky} So hopefully I will be left with a mom and daughter. So needless to say they all get along great. And have always snuggled together in previous winters. They are Nubian. And my last barn was drafty and they did fine. But I will not have time to get a "Real" barn put together before winter time. So thought this would do. But maybe I'll like these so much I 'll never get the real barn done! Hey if its good for a calf its got to be good for a goat.
I will go on freecycle and see if anyone has any for me there!
Thanks happy goatting!


----------



## DairyGoatSlave (Dec 27, 2008)

I have dog crates, however Its like you have to bolt those suckers down! My girls jump on them, push them around, turn it upside down, then when Its cold they just kinda look at them like " you want me in there??" but in the heat its thier favorite place to be in!


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

I have the Polydome ones. I paid around $200 each (I have two). I've seen 3 full size bucks sleep in one. Personally I love them and would love to get more. They make great kid shelters and wonderful shelters for your does on the lower end of the pecking order to get out of the rain if need be. Or for isolation shelters for new animals or sick animals (cattle panels can attach to the front very easily). Just a lot of versatility with them I think. With strawn thrown in on the bottom, they are very warm. We've also put a heat lamp in the top of ours for the kids (the cords thread through the top), kept the entire thing toasty warm.


----------

